# Sanders Pride ‘Golden Boy’ AM/AOS x adductum ‘Nice Guy’



## Carper (Jul 16, 2015)

A plant I bought from Sam a few years ago. A bit of a slow grower but gaining strength and hopefully more flowers in future blooms.

Gary
UK


----------



## cattmad (Jul 16, 2015)

Not bad, I got one of these in bud, hopefully it comes out nice


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 16, 2015)

very attractive


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm quiet fond of these caramel/yellow sandie hybrids. Not allot of adductum coming through on this clone. 
Gary, can you see adductum in the flowers?


----------



## Carper (Jul 16, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm quiet fond of these caramel/yellow sandie hybrids. Not allot of adductum coming through on this clone.
> Gary, can you see adductum in the flowers?



Rick,

I've had a closer look and there doesn't seem much influence in the flowers. It would be interesting if any others that have this clone post their blooms to compare. Very pleased with the result though.

Gary


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 16, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## emydura (Jul 16, 2015)

That is stunning Gary. Love the colour and excellent petal length.

I disagree with the statement that there is no influence from the adductum parent. That dorsal is all adductum (beautiful and wide with great shape) and the shoulders are much improved. I think you have got the perfect outcome.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 16, 2015)

emydura said:


> That is stunning Gary. Love the colour and excellent petal length.
> 
> I disagree with the statement that there is no influence from the adductum parent. That dorsal is all adductum (beautiful and wide with great shape) and the shoulders are much improved. I think you have got the perfect outcome.



the dorsal definitely seems to have adductum influence ..hard to tell what is going on with the shoulders with this angle ..but without another angle I agree


----------



## Carper (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll take a few different angles of the bloom and post tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## phraggy (Jul 16, 2015)

Whatever it looks like it's a pretty good multi to me Gary. Lovely blooms and excellent sepals.

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh yes that dorsal is adductum. A very nice flower. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice petals!


----------



## Marco (Jul 16, 2015)

I really like the warmer yellow tone/color combo


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jul 18, 2015)

Is it supposed to be a bit darker than this?


----------



## Carper (Jul 19, 2015)

The colours in the photo very closely match the original ones.

Gary


----------



## emydura (Jul 19, 2015)

khrisna.9 said:


> Is it supposed to be a bit darker than this?



I assume the normal form of adductum has been used here rather than anitum (which you maybe thinking)


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jul 19, 2015)

This is very nice


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretty nice. I may have to start growing multis!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 23, 2015)

I have to diagree boys. I see more stonei from the Sander's Pride then any adductum coming through in the dorsals. Both sandie and adductum have narrow dorsals. Nice width and strong barring from the stonei grandparent. There's even a bit of edge rolling to the dorsals which stonei will do. The only strong evidence of adductum is the low flower count I see. Now anitum , on the other hand, can have fairly wide dorsals. So if it was used and stonei has the a ablity to washout the color of anitum then it may not have a negative impact on the dorsal width.


----------



## Carper (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, it's taken 5 more years, but the Sanders Duck is in bloom again. This time, 2 spikes, 7 flowers. Appreciate the previous comments and views, but will still treat this plant as it was named.

Gary
UK



P1 by Gary Dobbs, on Flickr



P3 by Gary Dobbs, on Flickr



P2 by Gary Dobbs, on Flickr



P4 by Gary Dobbs, on Flickr


----------



## Guldal (Jul 16, 2020)

Gorgeous!



Carper said:


> Appreciate the previous comments and views, but will still treat this plant as it was named.



As you got the plant from Sam, I would, in your shoes, also cling to the name on his tag!


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 16, 2020)

I typically don't care for the sanderianum lip and skinny shoulders, but this cross seems to mitigate that nicely... I'd be a buyer.... 

Sorry for this dumb question, but is the flower in picture P4 actually on the same plant as P1/P2/P3? It could just be the perspective from which it was taken, but the lip and the petal twisting doesn't appear to match the other flowers.


----------



## setaylien (Jul 16, 2020)

Carper said:


> Well, it's taken 5 more years, but the Sanders Duck is in bloom again. This time, 2 spikes, 7 flowers. Appreciate the previous comments and views, but will still treat this plant as it was named.
> 
> Gary
> UK
> ...


Gary, do you know whether your Sander's Pride was made with a true stonei or with Paph. platyphyllum? We know that platyphyllum was previously called Paph. stonei var. platyphyllum 'Ruth Kennedy' and some Sander's Pride were made using it. To me your beautiful plant shows the influence of Paph. platyphyllum.


----------



## Carper (Jul 16, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> I typically don't care for the sanderianum lip and skinny shoulders, but this cross seems to mitigate that nicely... I'd be a buyer....
> 
> Sorry for this dumb question, but is the flower in picture P4 actually on the same plant as P1/P2/P3? It could just be the perspective from which it was taken, but the lip and the petal twisting doesn't appear to match the other flowers.



Yes, all the photos were taken yesterday by a friend of mine. He was trying various techniques with also different lighting so they may appear differ slightly in their appearance.

Gary


----------



## Carper (Jul 16, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Gary, do you know whether your Sander's Pride was made with a true stonei or with Paph. platyphyllum? We know that platyphyllum was previously called Paph. stonei var. platyphyllum 'Ruth Kennedy' and some Sander's Pride were made using it. To me your beautiful plant shows the influence of Paph. platyphyllum.



Not sure on that one. Will email Sam to try and find out. 

Gary


----------



## Carper (Jul 16, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Gary, do you know whether your Sander's Pride was made with a true stonei or with Paph. platyphyllum? We know that platyphyllum was previously called Paph. stonei var. platyphyllum 'Ruth Kennedy' and some Sander's Pride were made using it. To me your beautiful plant shows the influence of Paph. platyphyllum.


Have checked with Sam, and it appears the plant was made wth Paph. stonei var. platyphyllum 'Ruth Kennedy' in the 80's. A good bit of information so thanks for comments and gives more background to the plants characteristics.

Gary


----------



## setaylien (Jul 16, 2020)

Carper said:


> Have checked with Sam, and it appears the plant was made wth Paph. stonei var. platyphyllum 'Ruth Kennedy' in the 80's. A good bit of information so thanks for comments and gives more background to the plants characteristics.
> 
> Gary


I thought so. If it was made with Paph. platyphyllum the real name for the "Sander's Pride" is Paph. Fumimasa Sugiyama. In that case your hybrid should not be called "Sander's Duck" but something else. Your tag should read "Paph. Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Golden Boy' x Paph. adductum" unless there is a grex name for this. Ask Sam Tsui: if he doesn't know he can find out. Perhaps there is no grex name.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 16, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Gary, do you know whether your Sander's Pride was made with a true stonei or with Paph. platyphyllum? We know that platyphyllum was previously called Paph. stonei var. platyphyllum 'Ruth Kennedy' and some Sander's Pride were made using it. To me your beautiful plant shows the influence of Paph. platyphyllum.


Good observation! I missed that one lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 16, 2020)

That is a good outcome and well worth the wait


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 16, 2020)

That is excellent!


----------



## Carper (Jul 17, 2020)

setaylien said:


> I thought so. If it was made with Paph. platyphyllum the real name for the "Sander's Pride" is Paph. Fumimasa Sugiyama. In that case your hybrid should not be called "Sander's Duck" but something else. Your tag should read "Paph. Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Golden Boy' x Paph. adductum" unless there is a grex name for this. Ask Sam Tsui: if he doesn't know he can find out. Perhaps there is no grex name.



It appears the plant was made with stonei "Ruth Kennedy"in the 80's. Only in the late 90's it said that the stonei "Ruth Kennedy" looked like platyphyllum. As the Sanders Pride was made prior to platyphyllum being discovered, it is not possible for the plant to be renamed. Referred to Sam for this information.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 17, 2020)

Carper said:


> It appears the plant was made with stonei "Ruth Kennedy"in the 80's. Only in the late 90's it said that the stonei "Ruth Kennedy" looked like platyphyllum. As the Sanders Pride was made prior to platyphyllum being discovered, it is not possible for the plant to be renamed. Referred to Sam for this information.


“...it is not possible for this plant to be renamed” = fustian taxonomic lunacy. Not saying YOU are crazy, but that “rule” is asinine.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 17, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> “...it is not possible for this plant to be renamed” = fustian taxonomic lunacy. Not saying YOU are crazy, but that “rule” is asinine.


Well, it's even worse, when it comes to many albino plants of Paph. species, having been published legitimally or awarded as 'album' and not having all white flowers, but f.ex. white and green ones, where the correct designation would have been alboviride. Allegedly, according to the rulles of botanical nomenclatura, we are stuck with album plants, that really aren't - and which confuse most people, including your truly!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 28, 2020)

Beside the discussion about its parentage and botanical rules I just want to state......very impressive and well grown plant with a lot of great flowers. Congrats Gary!


----------

